# I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!!



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

so if you know her or see her around... let her know i love her...


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

LOL yeah she was pretty hott. I know a guy who knows here. Lives down in Sarasota.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_so if you know her or see her around... let her know i love her...









lol....fixx was a huge turnout...bigger then last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (eurobubble)*

hahaha wow, 
thats rachael. just quit. now.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (be eazy)*

shes taken. move on.


----------



## TerryBogart (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*

better get in line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_shes taken. move on.

yup.


----------



## FLdub (Nov 11, 2004)

hahaha fro, get in here and defend your girl son


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (v0lcomjake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v0lcomjake* »_hahaha fro, get in here and defend your girl son

asap.


----------



## E Thirty (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*

Yeah dude, her bf was the guy in the Imola on polished Twists... Fro's the man.


_Modified by E Thirty at 8:47 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (E Thirty)*

this is awesome...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_this is awesome...

















Seriously though, i love Rachels bug.....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*

its ok if she has a Boyfriend... 
im not a jealous guy!!















Nah Just Kidding... 
"FRO" who ever you are you are one Lucky ass Dude... and i Love your Girls Car....
HAHA!!!
and besides... i noticed she had some friends with her...
and they were Hawt as Hell Too!!!


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

Eh, Fro's hotter


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*

vortex guys amaze me. as soon as they see a chic with a vw they go crazy. People need to get out there more


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i have her phone number.
pay pal $25 to [email protected] and its yours.


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Rafi, always looking to make a buck


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i have her phone number.
pay pal $25 to [email protected] and its yours.

hahaa


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_vortex guys amaze me. as soon as they see a chic with a vw they go crazy. People need to get out there more

No Way Dude...
i see any chick thats hawt and i go crazy... i just have a Love for Women...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i have her phone number.
pay pal $25 to [email protected] and its yours.


Hmmmmm?...








thinking about it...
LoL...
J/K


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

im just waiting for the day when a girl posts up a pic of a guy and ask if anyone knows him. never going to happen.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_im just waiting for the day when a girl posts up a pic of a guy and ask if anyone knows him. never going to happen.

*
oh it may happen...
it just might be a girl who claims looks like this...








but in reality looks like this...







*


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

should i tease the OP, and tell him iv been in her BEDROOM. YEAH. YEAH.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_should i tease the OP, and tell him iv been in her BEDROOM. YEAH. YEAH. 
































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

good stuff


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

there he is!!!








Hi Lucky Dude...


----------



## E Thirty (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*

Fro you're the man for sure being able to put up with this craziness.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (E Thirty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E Thirty* »_Fro you're the man for sure being able to put up with this craziness.

the guy Rawks!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
the guy Rawks!

at least you dont have to be her brother and have to put up with this from all your friends.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
at least you dont have to be her brother and have to put up with this from all your friends.
















oh i know the feeling... 
my best friends are girls... 
and between them and my sister i always go nuts...
hehe...


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
between them and my sister i always go nuts...
hehe...









huh you go nuts over your sister?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah Bro... i live in the Mountains of Miami...








LMAO!!!
No Bro... i meant due to the guys that always hit on them...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Oh poor jeremy...


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i ate this girls cheese a few weeks back


----------



## Breezers (Dec 9, 2006)

This thread FTW.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i ate this girls cheese a few weeks back

100% pure american!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i hear she only has cheddar...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

hahaha this is creepy.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_hahaha this is creepy.

why is this creepy?...








LoL...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_vortex guys amaze me. as soon as they see a chic with a vw they go crazy. People need to get out there more

easy for you to say ... you have a hot wife at home


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
easy for you to say ... you have a hot wife at home









yeah for real...
****...
thats not fair... 
if i had a hawt wife at home then that would be when i never leave my house...


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

this is creepy...
rafi why u always trying to make money?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

rafi is a prostitute.....its in his blood to try and make money off of anything.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

i think i saw him on the corner the other day....
wanted to stop but didnt wanna mess up his game...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

he used to be on reno 911 alot....they always hassled him for selling oranges


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

haha nice. in short shorts right?


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

hahaha yes! i love him so much. south beotch!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

hahahahaha!!!!!









thats awesome!!!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

rafi is always lookin super sexy in his short shorts and tight t's...


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

beetlerape ur driving me crazy man....lol. this topic took off like they do on the mk4 forums but maybe thats bc there are more mk4 drivers in here then beetle owners







lol


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

whats a mk4


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

an engine donor for mk3's


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*

Nice package, you might have competition now, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_beetlerape ur driving me crazy man....lol. this topic took off like they do on the mk4 forums but maybe thats bc there are more mk4 drivers in here then beetle owners







lol


haha....
thats because im the Sheit!!
LMAO!!! Just Kiddin....
it was just a lil innocent remark...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_rafi is a prostitute.....its in his blood to try and make money off of anything.

so true.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i heard prostitution now offered medical/dental plans, paid vacation time, benefits, and even has company parties and **** like that...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

they play halo at the company parties a lot


----------



## akyk5 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats just funny how this conversation started with a girl and went on to prostitues


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (akyk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akyk5* »_Thats just funny how this conversation started with a girl and went on to prostitues









not when it starts with you!
Hey guys, thanks for the love.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*

Duck and cover Rachel......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Is ur vert on bags? I thought mine was low...


Its on FK coils if i'm correct.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RachelVolley* »_
not when it starts with you!
Hey guys, thanks for the love.









any time hun...


----------



## AlpineE30 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yes it's on FKs, NOT all the way down


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Is ur vert on bags? I thought mine was low...









_Modified by Billsbug at 3:47 PM 11-2-2007_

on air? wow
yeah rachel somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 threads up front, and 7 in the rear.
with helper spring still in up front. and perches in the rear.
it would sit on the ground if we spun them down


----------



## akyk5 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re:*

yea so when i saw that blue bug i was like wow that thing is low, i drove my wifes red turbo s i dont no if yall saw it, it was over at giac getting chipped and it has a 2" dropp and that seems alot to me, now that blue one seems like u always got to drive real slow to keep ur front bumper on


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (akyk5)*

the axel rubs the frame when she brakes lightly


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Re: (akyk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akyk5* »_yea so when i saw that blue bug i was like wow that thing is low, i drove my wifes red turbo s i dont no if yall saw it, it was over at giac getting chipped and it has a 2" dropp and that seems alot to me, now that blue one seems like u always got to drive real slow to keep ur front bumper on









the front bumper isnt the problem.
its everything else


----------



## akyk5 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (rafiki2)*

I really like the car. My wife always wanted one and i was like i dont think that will work for me, cuz when i drive it it will look kinda wierd but then i found the turbo s and it seem pretty sweet and i got it for her and she loved it. I got it chipped at fixx and it is ridiculously fast. But these cars are awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by akyk5 at 11:30 AM 11-3-2007_


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (akyk5)*

Thanks, i like it too. However, it really does rub everything..... i mean absolutely everything!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (RachelVolley)*

but its so worth it...


----------



## akyk5 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (RachelVolley)*

do you have coilovers or what?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (akyk5)*

LOL @ this thread
Not even our BT threads make it to 3 pages


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Re: (RachelVolley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RachelVolley* »_Thanks, i like it too. However, it really does rub everything..... i mean absolutely everything!

if we cut a little bit of frame out it would be 100% fine!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (akyk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akyk5* »_do you have coilovers or what?

We already she has FKs... READ


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*

fro = lucky man
rafi = sluuty whore
this thread = awesome


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_fro = lucky man
rafi = sluuty whore
this thread = awesome
















haha perfect


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_LOL @ this thread
Not even our BT threads make it to 3 pages









****, most picture thread don't make three pages. Leave to this sausagefest to smell blood in the water..and boom, instant participation.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

LMAO!!!!
rubbing on everything would be so worth it to me if my car looked that hawt... i wouldnt care...


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

it doesnt rub on anything but the axel and the road reflectors


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Fro! where you at.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (be eazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *be eazy* »_Fro! where you at. 

sleepin son, you think this is the first time this has happened?


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Billsbug)*

Ummm, i guess i should let you all know that i am not on fk's lol
there v-max, lol


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (RachelVolley)*

o and the black bug.... way to high, please do drop it!


_Modified by RachelVolley at 12:37 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

haha yea...youre not low...at all.
rachel = dirt devil
black beetle = monster truck status


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*

you have a bug... whats the point in being a driver get a porshe, audi or at least a gti something, you should creep in a bug silly!


_Modified by RachelVolley at 3:28 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*

Lady's got a point.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
3" off the ground is not 'way to (sic) high'.








Itza driver, not a roller.









Do u feel the need to whroe out a pic of ur car everytime u post?








and ur car is dropped, not low... big difference... 

_Quote, originally posted by *RachelVolley* »_you have a bug... whats the point in being a driver get a porshe, audi or at least a gti something, you should creep in a bug silly!









i couldnt agree more


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i wish i had a bug i would put it in everyone of my posts when this isnt even a thread directed remotely at my car.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

my mom drives a beetle.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

my mom drives a tahoe...its pretty much the same height


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*

my mom has a tahoe too, and its even black they are like twins!
its good to see that he knows what autotrader.com is.


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

what you have weak sauce i would get that checked, could be good though you cant reproduce... hehe


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

this thread sucks.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i have a 2.5" drop and i want more... only thing is my exhaust scrapes on everything...



























_Modified by BeetleRape at 8:58 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I see some nipple action! in the middle. i dont know if that is vortex aproved! hahaha


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_












_Modified by Florida Flow at 9:00 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
7 months pregnant numb nut.

i have a good friend thats 8 months pregnant and i dont see her nipples threw a shirt and a bra. **** s gross son!


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
i have a good friend thats 8 months pregnant and i dont see her nipples threw a shirt and a bra. **** s gross son!

haha he just really wants to prove that he can reproduce or something. i dont know. hes like a factory or sweat shop or something non stop makin babies hahaha. that was bad....


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

bill. get a life dude.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I have a great one man, YOU and your friends need to get one.








 we have great ones too. thanks for the pointless posts.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

geoff we should probably just start making faces at this dude because hes clearly an idiot and doesnt get our jokes...because the sweat shop one was hilarious to me...but really bad...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

oh yeaaa whats that thing we're all doing in february? going to a bbq and what are we bringing? oh yea...keyboards!


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

ok ok. time out. whats with all of the random pictures?


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

i was just reminded of this thread...it went from creepy to ugly cars to hilarious and now to a bunch of random pics








i have a few extra keyboards here at work if anyone needs one for the gtg


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

wtf, this thread needs to go away


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i like how you quote yourself and then dont say anything in the reply. clearly a genius http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_wtf, this thread needs to go away


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

wow....this thread is stupid


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_wow....this thread is stupid

x1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

what's going on here? this is ridiculous.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_i was just reminded of this thread...it went from 
i have a few extra keyboards here at work if anyone needs one for the gtg









can i get one...
ill pay for it if i break it on somebody's head...
this thread just got retarded...
r's beatle=sex
billsw/e's=fail


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_
can i get one...
ill pay for it if i break it on somebody's head...
this thread just got retarded...
r's beatle=sex
billsw/e's=fail

TRUE. all of it. including the keyboard


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*

you comin out tonight??


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_you comin out tonight??

yes. someone wants to take photos of me at some point tonight but i dont know when but then im coming. so im not sure what time. but ill be there


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_
yes. someone wants to take photos of me at some point tonight but i dont know when but then im coming. so im not sure what time. but ill be there

Naked photos? i can do that for you haha.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

haha youre outta control


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*

haha


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re:*

lulz
can you guys visit the NB forum more often?
it's pretty dry in here and whipping these children to make the shoes faster is no fun...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

I found more pics of that bug.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i'm still not sure what the fuss is all about.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i'm still not sure what the fuss is all about.

Nice stance?
Heaven knows, other than I wish I'd gotten this sort of response for what work I've done..


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

""Verts rule, tintops drool." ~ Billsbug " - bugasm99
I gotta agree. 
I strongly disslike New Beetles, even though i own one, but that vert is amazing. 
Is it a stick or automatic, just curious.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Heaven knows, other than I wish I'd gotten this sort of response for what work I've done..

you need a va jay jay.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

God, Bill, you not only stole my line, you misquoted it too.







For shame. 
"Tintops rules, verts drool!" - You could look it up if this god-forsaken place had a decent search function.








Nice hood however...

_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_the axel rubs the frame when she brakes lightly


My belly pan rubs on expansion joints.

_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
you need a va jay jay.

And how!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
My belly pan rubs on expansion joints.


you still have your belly pan?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

It's part of my early warning system.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_It's part of my early warning system.

haha, i thought that was what the subframe was for.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Rachel's beatle owns *all*-end of story!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
haha, i thought that was what the subframe was for.









That's for scuffing speedbumps.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
That's for scuffing speedbumps.









oh, i think ive gone a little further than scuffing speed bumps.....


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

ha the other day i got stuck on a speed bump..kinda sucked..
and on the way to fix changing lanes i hit my trans on the highway..
that was awsome


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
oh, i think ive gone a little further than scuffing speed bumps..... 

Okay, carving.


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

WTF... someone post more hot chicks and dubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_Rachel's beatle owns *all*-end of story!

bold statement ...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

bugasm99,
those who say hers owns all are very big fans of her. 
and thats all. 
the thing with hers, it looks quite stock except for the wheels and suspension, yet so good.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

well if she had a lip, she would be plowing the road...
and i'm a fan of a clean well kept/looking car..
dont worry about it..
its a fl thing..


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

personally, i think a lip would ruin her car. 
that clean well kept look is exacty what her bug is. 
making it so nice


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

13minutes
you own a custom beetle around here?
i've never seen it...
i live in northeast and work in aberdeen










_Modified by SiKniSS at 8:27 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_Rachel's beatle owns *all*-end of story!

it is Damn Sexy... but honestly... if some dude owned it... it wouldnt be as sexy to any of us... and thats the Damn Truth...
LoL...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah it is a girls car... 
but when i beat people... especially some of those V8's... i have no problem asking people...
how it feels to get spanked by a bitch car?...
or 
how it feels to get spanked by a car with a stock flower holder?...
thats why its my Sig....


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Why is this thread still here. Guess I should get coils and everyone will fuss about mine?







The car is pretty, yeah, but how many dudes have coils and a set of wheels? I don't see the hooplah there?


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
bold statement ...









i've seen that car in person... it isn't that cool. so much gap between the fender and tire


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_man, some of you guys are seriously retards.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
There's room for more 'stuff'.

















Gay! just b/c they make stuff for the bug doesn't mean you have to put it on the car. "oh cool look a new part for the bug i have to get it!" haha no wonder your car looks so cluddered with useless junk. she has plans for this car and you all will be amazed!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Why is this thread still here. Guess I should get coils and everyone will fuss about mine?







The car is pretty, yeah, but how many dudes have coils and a set of wheels? I don't see the hooplah there?









if your a hawt chick... then im sure guys already made a nice amount of Hooplah about you... they just didnt post a thread about it...
its just i happen to see her at FIXX in her nice slammed beetle... i drive a modded beetle... i thought she was gorgeous... i fell in love (no offense Fro) and i made a thread about it...
now stop being so jealous because no one made a thread about you... your time will come... maybe i will make one about you one day...






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












































im only playing with you...
hehe...


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

blah


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_blah

i like her car madness....








its ok man.. i dont think she needs to put anything else on the car... its gonna be ok...



_Modified by BeetleRape at 9:02 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

ya, that white one needs to commit suicide


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i agree
been thinking about it lately















edit: tiz a joke! hence the










_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 11:29 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

ring ring ring ring.... bananaphone


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*

somebody pick up that bananananana Phone
















BIll, since you started with the stupid comments i will direct this to you... I clearly dont know you, but i can see a lot from your posts... 
Why does a 54 year old "CEO" of i dont know what Argue in a computer with 20 year olds?? I mean your life might be great, but c'mon dude shouldnt you be helping the wife w/ the new baby, or doing some work... 
And arguing your points and responses w/ pictures and random stupid things seems kinda retarded, i guess that might be "fun" to you... But in a way its a little weird to most of us. 
You've been a memeber for a little over 3 years and you seem like aNewb to all this still... Or the NewBeetle forums just suck a lot... i dont know...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_somebody pick up that bananananana Phone















\

hahaha "um HALLO?"


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_
hahaha "um HALLO?"

HALLO.. ME Lamo Duck.... Yo Quiero some MEjicaN JOOOOOOOSES...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

blah


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:32 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

damn, defensive much? i didn't say it was a piece of ****, just not that cool... calm down








i know FL roads are better than NY roads, i know your friends, i've been to h2o the last 3 years.
my old mk4 had 17x9.5s in the *front* and rear with 215/45s all around, on FK coils and it was my daily. my next mk4 will have 17x9.5s front and somewhere around 10.5 in the rear. 
and since you wanted to see it, daily driven at this height:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

Damn if my car was driven by my wife...then i guess i would OWN all lol


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

dude i think he was joking
maybe not.. but theres not much difference between your stance and the stock n drop vert's altitude... maybe an inch or less.
and coming from someone who has moved from florida to the tri state area...
you can roll floorpan all year in FL and not hit anything... the highest hill in FL is an overpass, the roads are always perfect (no snow plows or salt) but they do have some sweet plastic above ground reflectors that can be popped off the road with a crossmember.
it's like comparing apples to oranges.
don't let the kids rile you up....


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
if your a hawt chick... then im sure guys already made a nice amount of Hooplah about you... they just didnt post a thread about it...
its just i happen to see her at FIXX in her nice slammed beetle... i drive a modded beetle... i thought she was gorgeous... i fell in love (no offense Fro) and i made a thread about it...
now stop being so jealous because no one made a thread about you... your time will come... maybe i will make one about you one day...






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












































im only playing with you...
hehe...























Psh what-EVER


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

worst thread ever


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

blah


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:33 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_damn, defensive much? i didn't say it was a piece of ****, just not that cool... calm down









come on face you know it would be lower if she could just got to get that frame notched.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Hey *FthElemnt*, there was a guy about ur age in a lowered dub like urs, but in blue, trying to catch me on Monday on the causeway to SoBe, had a europlate that said 'Got Fast' or 'I Got Fast', sumthin' like that (hard to read, he was always in my rearview







), u know him?

oh wow. so cool you can drive fast.... what a winner.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
HALLO.. ME Lamo Duck.... Yo Quiero some MEjicaN JOOOOOOOSES...









hahaha cha chica bam cha chica bam with my maracas and my sauce in your hair hahahahaha oh man


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

oh yea and can we please move on to the next page because every time i get to this one and i see the white beetle with all of that useless crap on it i cant stop shaking my head and its starting to hurt my neck and i already have problems. k thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*

haha


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_the axel rubs the frame when she brakes lightly









when is she going to lower it?















so how many rear window regulators you two been through?
I had to do two of those damn things today


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

And i thought the mk4 forums were bad......you guys need to go spend a few days over there and take notes.....
Oh, and sometimes, wheels and a drop are the best thing you can do......less is more kinda thing.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

how the **** isnt this thread locked by now.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the NB forum
1) I like the blue 'vert. Clean and simple, regardless of the sex of the driver. I just don't get it. Whenever a person posts here (Vortex) and they happen to have a friggin uteris, 99% of people seem to lose their minds.
2) All of you NB guys stop being so pissy. It's the damn internet. If you want to argue/debate/discuss where it matters, in person, all of you should just meet up at a show and hold a conference.
3) Since when did this thread become about who's car is lower/cooler/smells better? This thread (technically) is about the blue 'vert and no other car.
It's like I wandered into NewBeetle.org or something


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (XchesapeakebaysidegliX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XchesapeakebaysidegliX* »_
when is she going to lower it?















so how many rear window regulators you two been through?
I had to do two of those damn things today









She has yet to replace any. Oh and its def going lower!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_how the **** isnt this thread locked by now.

Because there is a picta of a femalez. a few pictures actually....its like porn!!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

can i bring a keyboard to the con...
i dont like to talk with out it..


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow this is great 
how much lower does she want to go?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_can i bring a keyboard to the con...
i dont like to talk with out it..









i already brought this up earlier. and the answer is...like omg duh


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

once the frame is notched im thinking another inch up front, and half an inch out back


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone got shots of notched beetle frame?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_once the frame is notched im thinking another inch up front, and half an inch out back

hahaha oh god


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_once the frame is notched im thinking another inch up front, and half an inch out back

at least


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_


Jim Dangle said:


> Man, some of you guys are seriously retards



Hey I dont remember posting in here, but you guys are still retards.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_anyone got shots of notched beetle frame? 

it would be the same as a notched jetta/golf frame. I have seen pics somewhere on here.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Ur GTI 4 sale is 'hot'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, buy it


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_[/QUOTE]
Hey I dont remember posting in here, but most of you guys are still retards. 

Fixed it for you. I say out of this sort of BS because it usually turns into a catfight, anyway.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Psh what-EVER















































ok ok... fine...
your hawt too...













































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
your hawt too...


she aight


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*WoW!!!!

look at this war i started... i love this thread i dunno what all of you are talking about....
i feel like we are all bonding here...*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

*^^^^
BTW about that pic...
I HAVE NO IDEA!!!!*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
she aight

really?...
let us see...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
really?...
let us see...








































not feelin those eyelids though. hahaha.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Man...
shes a Hawtie!!!








See Gina...
told you your turn would come...
so... um.... where do you live by?...
LoL..


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

oh wait i answered my own question... Silver Spring, MD...








wanna move down to or come visit Miami?...


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

blah


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_blah


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*

that wasnt funny..
i dont get it..


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_HUH? It's in his signature.









no ****, but what is so funny?


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*

this is the dumbest thread i have ever been apart of...
and whats with all the ****in weirdo pics...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (FLMadness)*

im so lost.....wow.....i feel bad for NB guys. They need to get out more


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (FLMadness)*

i have no idea.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Im gay









Fixed.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*

i have to admit that Hoff pic always makes me laugh. Don't hassle the hoff.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_this is the dumbest thread i have ever been apart of...
and whats with all the ****in weirdo pics...









relax man


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*

Anyone else notice that the guy who started this thread, which is about a young lady, calls himself "BeetleRAPE"?








Just a strange coincidence.
And I hope this thread dies a horrible, painful death. It's stuff like this that makes me always tell people that I'm not a New Beetle guy, I'm a VW guy that drives a New Beetle. F'n NB people are weird.
ever been by Newbeetle.org?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Anyone else notice that the guy who started this thread, which is about a young lady, calls himself "BeetleRAPE"?








Just a strange coincidence.
And I hope this thread dies a horrible, painful death. It's stuff like this that makes me always tell people that I'm not a New Beetle guy, I'm a VW guy that drives a New Beetle. F'n NB people are weird.
ever been by Newbeetle.org?









bu my gti


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
bu my gti

















I'd love to, but I can't


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

wow, this is up to 8 pages? That's just crazy.
BTW- Rafi, I am still not gay.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

i still cant believe this topic got to 8 pages


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_im so lost.....wow.....i feel bad for NB guys. *They need to get out more*

ummm... i guarantee 100% (and the people who know me personally can tell you this) you can gather up every last person on this forum... and i mean the ENTIRE VORTEX and add up all the partying everyone has done... and how much they go out... and they wont even come close to me... 
im the guy who shows up to all the car shows and events and pretty much everywhere already with the party started... usually everywhere i go im on like 3 hits of Acid... smoking his blunt out in the open as if it were leagal... the crazy mother****er who parties everyday till he passes out because his body cant take it anymore... 
*im sure i get out more than you could ever dream of... so before you make a bold statement... and attack a whole group of NB guys... make sure you know what you are saying there buddy... *
Besides Dude... seriously... all bull**** nonsense aside... 
its pretty weak that you come to a NB Forum and put down the NB guys... 
im sorry i never knew getting out more meant going over to a forum other than your GTI or MK4 Forums...
i thought it meant getting up off your lazy ass and leaving your house and your computer behind...
































_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:24 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Anyone else notice that the guy who started this thread, which is about a young lady, calls himself "BeetleRAPE"?








Just a strange coincidence.









no no... not a strange coincidence....
ever seen the movie kids?...








they call me Casper... because im the friendliest ghost in town!!!
LMAO!!!!

*Im J/K!!!!*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I thought it was a word en Espanol, it translates to "allmouth", very fitting.








Yeah dude, that username http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , it's not you at all.

no way my user name rocks... i love it...
LoL...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*

BTW: Boosted20th Guy...
everything i said i said out of Love... i just realized you dont know me and i may have sounded like an Ass... thats because i am... but im not a hostile person at all... ill have a hug waiting for you at the GTG...
















LoL!!!



_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:47 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_BTW: Boosted20th Guy...
everything i said i said out of Love... i just realized you dont know me and i may have sounded like an Ass... thats because i am... but im not a hostile person at all... ill have a hug waiting for you at the GTG...
















LoL!!!
_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:47 AM 11-9-2007_

Hmm.. beetle forum.. lots of LoL'ing... im outta here.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Hmm.. beetle forum.. lots of LoL'ing... im outta here. 

Good Bye...
ill miss you...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*

i'm still confused.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (bugasm99)*

sweet 3 hits of acid and smokin blunts..i guess that does make u cool


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (bugasm99)*

it's all about the triple nipple baby...








floridiots rule










_Modified by SiKniSS at 12:35 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (SiKniSS)*

this is the only time the florida idiots will be looking into the beetle forum, dont worry.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_sweet 3 hits of acid and smokin blunts..i guess that does make u cool









yeah it does make me kool... 
yeah Man... like totally...
like yeah.... like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like......
Like Totally... Like!!!

*NO MORON!!!! it just means i Party... i never said that made me kool... how about you learn how to interpret what you read before you try to insult me...*
Oh No the Beetle kid is smarter than you...






















heres a mirror kid... go be mad at yourself... you've failed Golf Drivers everywhere...








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by BeetleRape at 12:18 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_this is the only time the florida idiots will be looking into the beetle forum, dont worry.

i dont really get the Florida idiots part...
and i hope your not refering to me...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*










Yellow visor, nuff said.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Jim Dangle)*

how cute you myspaced me?!?!?!






















im truely flattered...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
ummm... i guarantee 100% (and the people who know me personally can tell you this) you can gather up every last person on this forum... and i mean the ENTIRE VORTEX and add up all the partying everyone has done... and how much they go out... and they wont even come close to me... 
im the guy who shows up to all the car shows and events and pretty much everywhere already with the party started... usually everywhere i go im on like 3 hits of Acid... smoking his blunt out in the open as if it were leagal... the crazy mother****er who parties everyday till he passes out because his body cant take it anymore... 
*im sure i get out more than you could ever dream of... so before you make a bold statement... and attack a whole group of NB guys... make sure you know what you are saying there buddy... *
Besides Dude... seriously... all bull**** nonsense aside... 
its pretty weak that you come to a NB Forum and put down the NB guys... 
im sorry i never knew getting out more meant going over to a forum other than your GTI or MK4 Forums...
i thought it meant getting up off your lazy ass and leaving your house and your computer behind...





























_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:24 AM 11-9-2007_

I wasnt really reffering to you.....i was reffering more towards BillsBug or what ever it is......the pictures and all are freaking me out. Sorry i should have been a little more clear.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Boosted20th2886)*

its all good i wasnt really mad... ill still have a hug waiting for you...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_









Yellow visor, nuff said. 

^^^
One Ugly Dude!!!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i dont really get the Florida idiots part...
and i hope your not refering to me... 

i think 95% of the people in this thread are from Florida.....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
i think 95% of the people in this thread are from Florida.....

yeah your right...


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape) (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_And I hope this thread dies a horrible, painful death. It's stuff like this that makes me always tell people that I'm not a New Beetle guy, I'm a VW guy that drives a New Beetle. F'n NB people are weird.
ever been by Newbeetle.org?









What's wrong with the ORG? Sure, there are threads like "How to light your bud vase" but it isn't a sausage fest like the vortex.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

what is happening here


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

a bunch of mk4 guys going where they dont belong.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_a bunch of guys going where they dont belong. 

fixed


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_a bunch of mk4 guys going where they dont belong. 
 your right, im going to newbeetle.org.


----------



## RachelVolley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*

Just because they dont have nb doesnt mean that they dont have an opinion about them or it, we are Volkswagen lovers. That should not single out anyone. We all have different taste and ideas. That doesnt make anyone wrong. Dont be so critical, lighten up.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RachelVolley* »_Just because they dont have nb doesnt mean that they dont have an opinion about them or it, we are Volkswagen lovers. That should not single out anyone. We all have different taste and ideas. That doesnt make anyone wrong. Dont be so critical, lighten up.









Damn shes not only Hawt... shes Smart too...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_ your right, im going to newbeetle.org.

im going with you.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

This thread sucks on so many levels.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

but for some reason we keep feeding it.....i must agree with you though


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

for everyone who likes or hates the thread!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

why dont you tell us all how hard you party again. and how much beer you drink. it makes me think you're really cool.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

I'm sure he drank hella beer this weekend and has some great stories


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_why dont you tell us all how hard you party again. and how much beer you drink. it makes me think you're really cool. 

really?!?!?!
awww thats awesome!!!
i have a fan... i know to celebrate...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I'm sure he drank hella beer this weekend and has some great stories









i might...


----------



## akyk5 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_ your right, im going to newbeetle.org.

HAHAHA man somw people take this thread and vortex to serious so what if other people are coming in here to talk, if you no most of the gti parts fit on a NB







yall just need to take it easy


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (akyk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akyk5* »_
HAHAHA man somw people take this thread and vortex to serious so what if other people are coming in here to talk, if you no most of the gti parts fit on a NB







yall just need to take it easy

i actually think its kinda kool... 
except for some retards... who are talking ****... but hey when doesnt that happen?...


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (akyk5)*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FRO!)*

why so mad...








lets turn that frown... upside down...
YOU -







=


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_why so mad...








lets turn that frown... upside down...
YOU -







=









shut. up.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

i just randomly saw rachel driving. i bet all of you stalkers are jealous.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
shut. up. 

a big F/U to you too buddy...























































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_i just randomly saw rachel driving. i bet all of you stalkers are jealous.

maybe just a lil...








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i dont think Jim likes me to much...








i guess theres just no point in living anymore...


















_Modified by BeetleRape at 11:59 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i dont think Jim likes me to much...








i guess theres just no point in living anymore...


yea more or less already killed yourself by buying a beetle. i'm ok with you re-killing yourself though.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
yea more or less already killed yourself by buying a beetle. i'm ok with you re-killing yourself though. 


LMAO!!! you are such a RETARD!!!
especially if you believe what you just wrote...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_

LMAO!!! you are such a RETARD!!!
especially if you believe what you just wrote...













































cool it with the emoticons.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
yea more or less already killed yourself by buying a beetle. i'm ok with you re-killing yourself though. 

pretty much the truth.
youre a dude...remember?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*

ohhhhhh thats right i get it... you guys are all just homos in hiding who go by your cars to set your sexual preference...
im sorry... i didnt know that... 
see the way i see it is... i could care less what car you drive as long as your happy with it...
it can be slow it can be fast or it could give you a blow job as your driving down the street... i dont give a **** what car you drive...
but obviously you guys arent smart enough to understand that and have to go with whats hip or hot on the market... 
No Originality i tell you...
you might as well go buy yourself an MKV if your gonna think like that...
Besides i prolly know more about your cars than you do about driving it... so it doesnt really affect me much...
thank you for realizing i didnt purchase a bandwagon mobile like everyone else....








oh and ill use all the emotions i want....



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















































































_Modified by BeetleRape at 12:30 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_ohhhhhh thats right i get it... you guys are all just homos in hiding who go by your cars to set your sexual preference...
_Modified by BeetleRape at 12:30 PM 11-12-2007_

oh yea...i forgot im a man


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_ohhhhhh thats right i get it... you guys are all just homos in hiding who go by your cars to set your sexual preference...
im sorry... i didnt know that... 
see the way i see it is... i could care less what car you drive as long as your happy with it...
it can be slow it can be fast or it could give you a blow job as your driving down the street... i dont give a **** what car you drive...
but obviously you guys arent smart enough to understand that and have to go with whats hip or hot on the market... 
No Originality i tell you...
you might as well go buy yourself an MKV if your gonna think like that...
Besides i prolly know more about your cars than you do about driving it... so it doesnt really affect me much...
thank you for realizing i didnt purchase a bandwagon mobile like everyone else....








oh and ill use all the emotions i want....



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















































































_Modified by BeetleRape at 12:30 PM 11-12-2007_

shut. up?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_
oh yea...i forgot im a man









im glad you realized these things.... it could get confusing for all of us if you didnt...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
shut. up?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

you should really chill with the pictures. its really annoying. probably the biggest idiot on vortex. do you own an external hard drive or 5 dedicated solely to nonsense?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_you should really chill with the pictures. its really annoying. probably the biggest idiot on vortex. do you own an external hard drive or 5 dedicated solely to nonsense?

just let him make an idiot out of himself over and over, it's really amusing.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_you should really chill with the pictures. its really annoying. probably the biggest idiot on vortex. do you own an external hard drive or 5 dedicated solely to nonsense?

you know whats annoying... your face!!!































oh wait... more emotions...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

deal. i think thats the only reason this has gotten to 9 pages. haha because we all find this amusing somehow


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
just let him make an idiot out of himself over and over, it's really amusing. 

LMAO!!!
its funny how you think *I'm* the one making a fool of myself...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
you know whats annoying... your face!!!































oh wait... more emotions...








































































whats wrong? you had to change it? thought it was a little too obscene? had to turn it into my face? wow. youre cool... thanks for dumbing it down for us. get outta here with that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TerryBogart (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
LMAO!!!
its funny how you think *I'm* the one making a fool of myself...









i hope to one day mouth fu ck you with a cookie


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
LMAO!!!
its funny how you think *I'm* the one making a fool of myself...









you ever think that maybe noone gives a **** that you fell in love with some girl at a car show you've never met thats already dating somebody else? idiot.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*

no no i just thought id be nice about things...








but i guess you can give me a Blow Job...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
you ever think that maybe noone gives a **** that you fell in love with some girl at a car show you've never met thats already dating somebody else? idiot. 

OBVIOUSLY you all cared...
DICKFACE!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (TerryBogart)*

i hope to mouth **** you with my ****...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

wow.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_wow. 

did that turn you on Baby?...





























ill talk dirty to you if you want me to...


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

this is too ****ing weird now.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
did that turn you on Baby?...





























ill talk dirty to you if you want me to...

i'm so surprised you drive a beetle.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
i'm so surprised you drive a beetle. 

really i thought this was what you expected from a "guy Beetle driver"
hahahahaha!!!!
please kid...
grow up... get some P u s s y... and then come talk to me...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

you drive a beetle, with a cf hood.. stock turbo.. and your sig makes it sound like you havea race car.. wings west lip kit? do you have any idea how to build a car at all? at least it came with the stock flower holder.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_you drive a beetle, with a cf hood.. stock turbo.. and your sig makes it sound like you havea race car.. wings west lip kit? do you have any idea how to build a car at all? at least it came with the stock flower holder. 

yeah i know a lot about cars... and im damn proud of it... especially when 90% of everyone i know comes to me for help...
now the real question is... do you have any idea how to put your c o c k into a p u s s y...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

what do you think about my sig now?....


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
yeah i know a lot about cars... and im damn proud of it... especially when 90% of everyone i know comes to me for help...
now the real question is... do you have any idea how to put your c o c k into a p u s s y...

like.. is that a joke? are you trying to be funny? you sound like a 12 yr old.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
like.. is that a joke? are you trying to be funny? you sound like a 12 yr old. 

no i was being serious...
whats so funny about my question?...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Can you teach me how to build a cool car, i dont know how. You obviously do. Cf hood makes is lighter and cooler looking right?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

i guess you dont know.... im sorry i didnt think it was a topic you would get so defensive over buddy...
ill never talk about your sexual life again...








ok...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Can you teach me how to build a cool car, i dont know how. You obviously do. Cf hood makes is lighter and cooler looking right? 

*
Well since your into whats hip and kool...
and you dont want it to be a chick car...
here is the only thing i can think of that you would actually like...
1993 Honda Civic

-custom 8" exhaust tip
-Discount Autoparts Intake (got dat shiznit fo 60 dollas)
-lambogenie doors
-green neon lights underneath glovebox and steering wheel
-more neons underneath car
-neons windshield washer tips
-9ft aluminum wing.... (i nedz dat down fos)
-black painted hood (look like carbon fiba)
-cut springs
-altezza taillights
-JDM headlights
-V-Tec controller
-custom Z3 fenders
-Blitz front bumper
-flea market sound system (ma **** be bumpin)
-Acura emblems upside down
-racing seatbelt covers
-10 gauges (don't no what dae do, but dem ****z look hawt)
-fire extinguisher
-dice tire caps
-carbon fiba look automatic shifter and e-brake
-aluminum gas and brake pedal (rememba ma **** iz auto)
-HKS stickers
-Blitz stickers
-StreetGlow stickers*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i guess you dont know.... im sorry i didnt think it was a topic you would get so defensive over buddy...
ill never talk about your sexual life again...








ok...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you suck, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
you suck, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

dont thumbs up me you ****tard. Im not validating you.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_dont thumbs up me you ****tard. Im not validating you.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i never said you were you f u c k i n g retard...
YEEZUS WHY ARE PEOPLE SO WEIRD!?!?!??!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

I'm just going ot make fun of you with your own pictures.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_I'm just going ot make fun of you with your own pictures.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to post a picture of a half black half silver pud for comparison, but am having trouble finding an image.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

and now how exactly is this making fun of me...
you think anything anyone says on the vortex is going to ever affect what i think and like about my car?...
common man... its the ****ing internet...
i could care less if you think my car is a pile of rice... its what i like...
your gonna have to do way better than that....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

your car looks like a pud. doesnt get much worse than that.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_and now how exactly is this making fun of me...
you think anything anyone says on the vortex is going to ever affect what i think and like about my car?...
common man... its the ****ing internet...
i could care less if you think my car is a pile of rice... its what i like...
your gonna have to do way better than that....

It's not easy making fun of someone who is ok with being as gay as you are. So i'll leave it at that.


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_i'm so surprised you drive a beetle. 









holy psycho.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

so we are back to calling me gay?....
awwww....








i guess since you cant hurt my feelings about my car all you can do is call me gay...
WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!








WEAK DUDE!!!!
how about you use your brain...
your a F U C K I N G CUM swallower...


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_and now how exactly is this making fun of me...
you think anything anyone says on the vortex is going to ever affect what i think and like about my car?...
common man... its the ****ing internet...
i could care less if you think my car is a pile of rice... its what i like...
your gonna have to do way better than that....

i heard jim dangled ur balls dude.
Is ok Leo in the end argentinian bitches are all around us down here


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
your a F U C K I N G CUM swallower...

*you're


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_so we are back to calling me gay?....
awwww....








i guess since you cant hurt my feelings about my car all you can do is call me gay...
WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!








WEAK DUDE!!!!
how about you use your brain...



_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
now the real question is... do you have any idea how to put your c o c k into a p u s s y...

Ok.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (AliciaVR6)*

wow awesome!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Ok. 

i never said you were gay...
i just said you swallow cum and dont know how to use your C O C K...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i never said you were gay...
i just said you swallow cum and dont know how to use your C O C K...

hahahaha this is great.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
hahahaha this is great.

isnt it?...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

even your avatar looks like a pud.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (GreenGlobbing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGlobbing* »_
i heard jim dangled ur balls dude.
Is ok Leo in the end argentinian bitches are all around us down here










LMFAO!!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_even your avatar looks like a pud.









your face looks like they missed a couple spots when they were dowsing it with loads and loads of semen...
so whats your point?...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
your face looks like they missed a couple spots when they were dowsing it with loads and loads of semen...
so whats your point?...

*dousing 
but, you've never seen my face. I have seen your car.


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (GreenGlobbing)*

This thread is becoming so gay even the moderators don't wanna touch it. 
That was a jab at the gay mods in case no one picked up on that. 
I was saying they were gay because of some of the gay stuff they do. Like locking other threads that are not gay but leaving this one open. So they are heterophobic. That's right. I said it. 
So yeah. This thread, gay. Some mods, gay. I bang chicks. Gay, gay, gay & gay. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IKEACAR* »_This thread is becoming so gay even the moderators don't wanna touch it. 
That was a jab at the gay mods in case no one picked up on that. 
I was saying they were gay because of some of the gay stuff they do. Like locking other threads that are not gay but leaving this one open. So they are heterophobic. That's right. I said it. 
So yeah. This thread, gay. Some mods, gay. I bang chicks. Gay, gay, gay & gay. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


dude you are the only smart person i have seen in a while...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
*dousing 
but, you've never seen my face. I have seen your car. 

oh but i have seen your face...


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

wow, this is the most ridiculous **** ever.
i feel like i am back in highschool, no middle school...
lets all just forget this tread ever existed and leave it at rachel has a hot car...
love,
me


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_

dude you are the only smart person i have seen in a while...


I'm honored that this is coming from the dude who probably has his dick tucked between his legs and is lip syncing to Goodbye Horses while surfing vortex...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_wow, this is the most ridiculous **** ever.
i feel like i am back in highschool, no middle school...
lets all just forget this tread ever existed and leave it at rachel has a hot car...
love,
me

i love you...








LoL... ON A SERIOUS NOTE!!!
you are 100% correct as long as this Jim Guy and his lil entourage stop talking *******....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IKEACAR* »_
I'm honored that this is coming from the dude who probably has his dick tucked between his legs and is lip syncing to Goodbye Horses while surfing vortex...









i lip sync my lips to your moms ass...


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i lip sync my lips to your moms ass...









can i join your band?


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i lip sync my lips to your moms ass...









I don't get it. 
Oh well. I'm going home to **** my girlfriend. 
But I'm sure you already ****ed her, and you ****ed me, and ****ed my mom, and my dad probably, and well, I'll throw my grandmother in there for fair measure because I'm sure you've ****ed her too. I hope that's enough ****s for ****'s sake because lord knows, excuse me, lord ****ing know this thread needs to be gone.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*

I bet he hasnt sucked a bag of d*cks....and he needs to.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (twopointone)*

hahahahaha.....i just want to keep bumpin this to see where it goes


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_hahahahaha.....i just want to keep bumpin this to see where it goes

got beetleraped.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i never said you were gay...
i just said you swallow cum and dont know how to use your C O C K...

i cant beleive i just read that. thats funny.


----------



## indigenous nudity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (FRO!)*

dudes that drive beetles have aids and give aids analy to other dudes with beetles. soon enough every dude with a beetle with die after they are weak and sipping broth while wearing robes, and the whole gay beetle mafia will be over and we can forget it ever happened


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (indigenous nudity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *indigenous nudity* »_dudes that drive beetles have aids and give aids analy to other dudes with beetles. soon enough every dude with a beetle with die after they are weak and sipping broth while wearing robes, and the whole gay beetle mafia will be over and we can forget it ever happened

im almost sure he can prob rape ur car with his beetle








indigenous nudity= holy shiatz the closet is getting smaller. help me out!


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i lip sync my lips to your moms ass...









that doesnt even make any sense

oh and can you post the cracker box again for the indigenous nudity guy


_Modified by myimola at 6:32 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (indigenous nudity)*

hahahahah the only chicks he picks up in that thing are the ones that just had there operations to be a girl.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i hope to mouth **** you with my ****...









So your name is "Leo" and you wanna try to bang Jim Dangle... ***
I thought you started this thread cause of a girl....








Whos next.. Billsbug.. (it wouldnt surprise me) (fu**ing ewwwwww)


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yea who does this guy think he is?? using all these emotions



































!!!! and he drives a hott beetle! everyone knows beetles are for 16 year old girls, its a known fact...















*i *http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif* BeetleRape*


_Modified by LipeGTI at 7:05 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (GreenGlobbing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGlobbing* »_
im almost sure he can prob rape ur car with his beetle








indigenous nudity= holy shiatz the closet is getting smaller. help me out!

You are so ugly almost more so than your car!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hahahahah the only chicks he picks up in that thing are the ones that just had there operations to be a girl.....

u should tell him about ur website leo.....i kid i kid


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_hahahahaha.....i just want to keep bumpin this to see where it goes

LMAO I LOVE YOU MARK!!!








i love everyone in this thread!!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IKEACAR* »_
I don't get it. 
Oh well. I'm going home to **** my girlfriend. 
But I'm sure you already ****ed her, and you ****ed me, and ****ed my mom, and my dad probably, and well, I'll throw my grandmother in there for fair measure because I'm sure you've ****ed her too. I hope that's enough ****s for ****'s sake because lord knows, excuse me, lord ****ing know this thread needs to be gone. 


it was a giant orgy...
like a family therapy session...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
You are so ugly almost more so than your car!

u dont belong in this thread.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hahahahah the only chicks he picks up in that thing are the ones that just had there operations to be a girl.....

LMAO!!!
your right... i picked up your mom...


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
u should tell him about ur website leo.....i kid i kid


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
u should tell him about ur website leo.....i kid i kid

LMFAO!!!!
its all good maybe their moms can be on it...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
So your name is "Leo" and you wanna try to bang Jim Dangle... ***
I thought you started this thread cause of a girl....








Whos next.. Billsbug.. (it wouldnt surprise me) (fu**ing ewwwwww)

no no...
jim wants to bang me... hes picking on me like a skool boy picks on a girl he likes...
haha!!!


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

so when do we start bringing the cats into this thread?? lol its getting locked soon anyway


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (LipeGTI)*

??...
LoL...
i dont think they will lock it... this is too much fun!!!


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_??...
LoL...
i dont think they will lock it... this is too much fun!!!









i hope not, but i bet one of those grumpy haters already reported it


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

i dont think they have mods in the beetle forums. nothing ever happens in them.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_i dont think they have mods in the beetle forums. nothing ever happens in them.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

i dont know about cats but everytime i post this guy threads just seem to get locked?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
LMAO!!!
your right... i picked up your mom... 























even my mom thinks beetles are gay_ esp ones that dudes own


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
even my mom thinks beetles are gay_ esp ones that dudes own

pwnd


----------



## GreenGlobbing (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
even my mom thinks beetles are gay_ esp ones that dudes own

maybe she was sending you a hidden message.
she prob was trying that the fact that she thinks beetles are gay is that you should be driving one then.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
no no...
jim wants to bang me... hes picking on me like a skool boy picks on a girl he likes...
haha!!!









so then why are you the one sending him all the comments about wanting to bang him and he's not









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
even my mom thinks beetles are gay_ esp ones that dudes own








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
so then why are you the one sending him all the comments about wanting to bang him and he's not















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice!

dude... go play in traffic...
i never said i wanted to bang him...
relax.. dont get excited... im not gay like you bro... 
IM SORRY!!! 
and the answer is no... i wont go out with you...










_Modified by BeetleRape at 8:49 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
even my mom thinks beetles are gay_ esp ones that dudes own

dude... who the **** cares what anyone thinks about my car...
ive had it for 6 years...
LMAO!!!!
ive heard them all buddy... and i mean ALL!!!
so why dont all of you get creative and use your brains...
i could care less what you think...
bottom line is...
i can still pick up more P U S S Y in one night than you can talk to in and entire year....
your all retarded.... but go ahead.... keep wasting bandwith trying to put down my car...



_Modified by BeetleRape at 8:58 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_
pwnd

pwned?....
LMAO!!!
Please...


----------



## papodotcom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (indigenous nudity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *indigenous nudity* »_dudes that drive beetles have aids and *give aids analy to other dudes* with beetles. soon enough every dude with a beetle with die after they are weak and sipping broth while wearing robes, and the whole gay beetle mafia will be over and we can forget it ever happened

let me guess you where on the receving end one time?


----------



## mog3618 (Dec 14, 2006)

Betty is just simply sexy... Leo, f*ck the haters.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (mog3618)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mog3618* »_








Betty is just simply sexy... Leo, f*ck the haters.

THANK YOU!!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

*** so tell me... how does it feel to drive a car with a stock flower holder? ***


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

bump


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

the thread has become dangerously unfunny i want a refund...


----------



## gtivr6nh (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (mog3618)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mog3618* »_









Ugly ! ^^

_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_

















Hot!^^


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_*** so tell me... how does it feel to drive a car with a stock flower holder? ***

it feels great!!! i use it to hold my drugs and my joints when they arent in use...
thank you for asking...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
it feels great!!! i use it to hold my drugs and my joints when they arent in use...
thank you for asking...









Its a flower holder... you sound alot tougher and cooler than me now that you've publicly posted that you do drugs and smoke joints. I guess I lose. Wow you're so awesome. Nice goetee.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
*








*

Damn, will you guys stop putting my pic up everywhere???


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (gtivr6nh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr6nh* »_
Ugly ! ^^
Hot!^^

nah... ugly is you, when you wake up with a dried up cum shot on your back with the blankets stuck to it... i think they call that "the superman"
but i have to agree on you about the blue bug being hot...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Its a flower holder... you sound alot tougher and cooler than me now that you've publicly posted that you do drugs and smoke joints. I guess I lose. Wow you're so awesome. Nice goetee. 

thank you!!!
took you long enought!!!
FINALLY I SEE SOME BRAINS FROM YOU!!!!

you know whats funny?... how you say im tougher in a joking way as if to say you are tougher than me... when in reality you would prolly walk the other way if you ever saw me in person...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Guys don't **** with him, he's got dragon tats.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Guys don't **** with him, he's got dragon tats. 


OH PLEASE KEEP GOING TO MY MYSPACE PAGE!!!! NEED THE HITS!!!!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
OH PLEASE KEEP GOING TO MY MYSPACE PAGE!!!! NEED THE HITS!!!!























Man you werent kidding about knowing how to lay it down.. can i get these fine girls numbers?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Man you werent kidding about knowing how to lay it down.. can i get these fine girls numbers?


YES!!! one more Hit...
thank you...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

keep hiding behind your lil computer screen P u s s y!
and keep visiting my site bro.. go ahead... theres a lot gayer pics of me...
look ill post them in a second....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*









this is my friend playing his lil horn to me...








i think the caption on myspace is "Oh Guille..."


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*









heres an even gayer one...
we might as well have been playing swords with our cocks here...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Damn, you bang out some 10's.. what a stud.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

Holy **** is that Barney!??!?!?!?!








I DONT GIVE A FLYING **** ABOUT YOU POSTING MY PICS GUY!!!!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
I DONT GIVE A FLYING **** ABOUT YOU POSTING MY PICS GUY!!!!

Then why you yellin about it. Calm down 'bro'


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

and yes im in the barney picture...
im the nerd on the end to the left...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Then why you yellin about it. Calm down 'bro' 

well because you keep posting... and offending my friends...
offending my friends is a different story... ********...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
well because you keep posting... and offending my friends...
offending my friends is a different story... ********...

awwww waaah want a tissue?


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

this thread makes me giggle


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
awwww waaah want a tissue? 

oh dude... you so have to grow up...
like i said... i bet your a kitty cat in person...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*

I DO DRUGS AND SMOKE POT IN MY BUG, AND I HAVE SEX. YEA!!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
oh dude... you so have to grow up...
like i said... i bet your a kitty cat in person...


you dont know me, so why don't you just shut up?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
you dont know me, so why don't you just shut up? 

because buddy you REALLLLY dont know me either...

you have no clue who the **** i am so you are the one who should relax...











_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:03 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
because buddy you REALLLLY dont know me either...

you have no clue who the **** i am so you are the one who should relax...








_Modified by BeetleRape at 7:03 AM 11-13-2007_

1. has the verbal attacks of a 6th grader
2. drives a beetle
3. has a goetee
4. wears a visor
i'm pretty sure thats all i need to know.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
1. has the verbal attacks of a 6th grader
2. drives a beetle
3. has a goetee
4. wears a visor
i'm pretty sure thats all i need to know. 

you missed #5
will make you his personal BITCH!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
you missed #5
will make you his personal BITCH!













































No, that goes along with #1.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

[email protected] butthurt
take some advice from rape.. a little weed might help ya out a bit in the personality dept.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiKniSS* »_[email protected] butthurt
take some advice from rape.. a little weed might help ya out a bit in the personality dept.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LoL!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*

DING DING DING!!!!
ROUND 37....and theyre goin strong


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (RachelVolley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RachelVolley* »_Just because they dont have nb doesnt mean that they dont have an opinion about them or it, we are Volkswagen lovers. That should not single out anyone. We all have different taste and ideas. That doesnt make anyone wrong. Dont be so critical, lighten up.









Well said Rachel. I'm out, this thread has taken a really bad turn, I've deleted all my posts, see ya on the road.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_DING DING DING!!!!
ROUND 37....and theyre goin strong

LoL... Mark


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Well said Rachel. I'm out, *this thread has taken a really bad turn*, I've deleted all my posts, see ya on the road.









*
yeah it has *but it is damn fun...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

i think i'll stop tho... for the sake of everyone...
Racheal... your car is still hawt as ****!!....

Jim...
dont be fraid me boy... if you see me come say hi... i wont bite...








i'll have a hug waiting for you at the GTG...
thanx for the good times...


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
awwww waaah want a tissue? 


oh man i cant stop laughing


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i think i'll stop tho... for the sake of everyone...
Racheal... your car is still hawt as ****!!....

Jim...
dont be fraid me boy... if you see me come say hi... i wont bite...








i'll have a hug waiting for you at the GTG...
thanx for the good times...






























there it is folks its over can everyone be friends again...reading all this e-thuggin and keepin up with who is winning was tiring me out....


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

this reminded me of this thread....but its cooler...
http://vids.myspace.com/index....84657


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
there it is folks its over can everyone be friends again...reading all this e-thuggin and keepin up with who is winning was tiring me out....

this thread made my day... 
we http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Leo lol


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (LipeGTI)*

how easy is it to kill time


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
i'll have a hug waiting for you at the GTG...


WTF kinda of fruity comment is that... 
C'mon are *f*ucking kidding me... 
I've been amused by some of your comments, and the stupidity that has come along with them... but this one takes the cake... What kind of straight guy, would go up to a dude that drives a BEETLE and is so damn proud of it and is offering hugs as if it were the best thing in the world. As "hard" as you act through the internet, you have amazed me and a few otehr people w/ all the stupid *s*hit you have said... I'll leave this as my last words... Go drive your car into a wall!


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
WTF kinda of fruity comment is that... 
C'mon are *f*ucking kidding me... 
I've been amused by some of your comments, and the stupidity that has come along with them... but this one takes the cake... What kind of straight guy, would go up to a dude that drives a BEETLE and is so damn proud of it and is offering hugs as if it were the best thing in the world. As "hard" as you act through the internet, you have amazed me and a few otehr people w/ all the stupid *s*hit you have said... I'll leave this as my last words... Go drive your car into a wall! 

guessing none of you know leo personally....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
WTF kinda of fruity comment is that... 
C'mon are *f*ucking kidding me... 
I've been amused by some of your comments, and the stupidity that has come along with them... but this one takes the cake... What kind of straight guy, would go up to a dude that drives a BEETLE and is so damn proud of it and is offering hugs as if it were the best thing in the world. As "hard" as you act through the internet, you have amazed me and a few otehr people w/ all the stupid *s*hit you have said... I'll leave this as my last words... *Go drive your car into a wall!* 


i'll have a hug waiting for you too... i think you need one...


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

i want a hug. wtf.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_i want a hug. wtf.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you got it bro...






























see even the guy with the Hawt girlfriend wants a Hug...
Nothing Gay about it...
LMAO...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LipeGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LipeGTI* »_
guessing none of you know leo personally....

here is my response cus i couldnt put it any better my self..

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
1. has the verbal attacks of a 6th grader
2. drives a beetle
3. has a goetee
4. wears a visor
i'm pretty sure thats all i need to know.


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

WoW why ould I not have found this thread earlier







All I really have to say is BeetleRape, if your not already gay but pretending to be straight, go home and take a loooong look in the mirror and re-evaluate the situation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

you have to be kidding me that this thread is still going, and is 12 pages long. wow.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_you have to be kidding me that this thread is still going, and is 12 pages long. wow.

and thats w/ Billsbug erasing all his posts which it would've been equivalent to 3 pages of random weird pictures


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

Oh Sh*t ... Rudy's here.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_WoW why ould I not have found this thread earlier







All I really have to say is BeetleRape, if your not already gay but pretending to be straight, go home and take a loooong look in the mirror and re-evaluate the situation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_WoW why ould I not have found this thread earlier







All I really have to say is BeetleRape, if your not already gay but pretending to be straight, go home and take a loooong look in the mirror and re-evaluate the situation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol...
dude... seriously... i have nothing to worry about bro... you obviously have no idea who i am... but its all good... 
i just could care less what a bunch of retards think about me on a forum is all... 
so i drive a beetle... ::GASP:: oh no... so then the guys on vortex were right!!! i must be gay!?!?! LoL... 








i mean think about... who the **** really cares about what people say on the internet?...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_you obviously have no idea who i am...


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (twopointone)*

sad part is he wears that under his clothes all the time, its like his spidey suit.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_sad part is he wears that under his clothes all the time, its like his spidey suit. 


shhhhh!!!!! stephano!!!!!
Yeezus!!!!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

uh oh i think i revealed too much... 
and you spell is stefano.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_uh oh i think i revealed too much... 
and you spell is stefano.

oops!!
Sorry!!!


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

guys who drive beetles are homosexuals, specially when they are from argentina....


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (LipeGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LipeGTI* »_guys who drive beetles are homosexuals, specially when they are from argentina....









LMAO!!!!
**** You Felipe...
Brazil is full of Homos... Hence all the Aids....
LoL...


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

what the hell is goin on in this thread. jeeze.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: I FELL IN LOVE AT FIXX FEST!!! (BeetleRape)*

You guys really need to show a bit of respect. This is done.


----------

